# Art Work Request - Contest



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

In preparation for the 2009 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals Event, we are
seeking original artwork submissions for the advertising handbills,
posters and trophy plaques. Please submit original artwork to :
[email protected]
The judges decision of the winning selection will receive 6 new, unused
bodies from various makers including Dash Motorsports, Tomy and R2-AW
and a bottle of Spartan Synthetic Drag Oil (a $50.00 value). Please
submit your entries via email by Saturday, January 31st, 2009.
Announcement of the winner will be made public in February 2009.
Thank you and good luck !
Rocky Marciano
H.O.D.R.A. National Director
www.hodra.org


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

that link that is posted at the bottom of the post doesnt give any info on what your really looking for.what are you looking for to be illustrated?

anyone else going to enter the contest??


----------

